# Bledsoe out at least a week with knee sprain



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought this would be a game or two. Not a week


3-4 without him so far. 

paulcoro 52m



> Hornacek said Bledsoe (right knee sprain) will be out at least a week. Green will start in his place.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

:yep:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is that face so small now a days?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

NVM its big now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maravilla said:


> NVM its big now.


I updated it, walked away and didn't get a chance to post.


Hopefully, this isn't the normal like you worried about with him.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Suns dont think he will play at all during 5 game stretch. He said that if it was up to him he would play though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Knew was there was a correlation between this and Barbosa signing...


----------

